# Cat flap advice



## DawnandGeoff (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all

Millie has not been out yet but the problem I have is our only exit at the back of our house is the conservatory which is glass, ceiling to floor and am wondering how an earth I am gonna put a cat flap in. Help please, any advice would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We don't have a cat flap because our house has no suitable doors so I have to let Gizmo in and out when necessary. Mai Tai doesn't go out at all. Our old black and white cat used to go in and out through the window in our utility room which I could leave open for him but Gizmo never got the idea of that.
You might be able to put a catflap in a glass door - in our local paper we have an advert for someone who fits catflaps so it might be worthwhile contacting someone like that.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I know you can get cat-flaps fitted to patio doors so I would imagine you can get them fitted to other glass doors.


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, they make cat flaps especially for glass doors and windows.
Staywell 200 - Patio Door Cat Flap


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

they make wall catflaps too - it would have a tunnel aspect though


----------



## DawnandGeoff (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks to you all for the advice. To be completely honest I would be more than happy for her to stay in the garden and just let her in/out as necessary. Do you think it is cruel for kittens/cats to stay indoors? Would be devastated if she went out and didn't come back. Might even put a cat flap in the shed then if I am at work, she has somewhere to go. Might just let her in/out as she wants. Thanks again for all your tips and advice.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

Janee said:


> they make wall catflaps too - it would have a tunnel aspect though


we had 1 of those in our old house.hubby made the tunnel tho.worked very well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

DawnandGeoff said:


> Thanks to you all for the advice. To be completely honest I would be more than happy for her to stay in the garden and just let her in/out as necessary. Do you think it is cruel for kittens/cats to stay indoors? Would be devastated if she went out and didn't come back. Might even put a cat flap in the shed then if I am at work, she has somewhere to go. Might just let her in/out as she wants. Thanks again for all your tips and advice.


it's not cruel to keep her as an indoor cat and you'll find lots of people on her who have indoor only cats with strong opinions on not letting them go out but at the end of the day you do what's best for you and what you believe is best for your cat.
my Gizmo was a feral kitten and I couldn't keep him if I tried but having lost a Siamese kitten on our very quite lane last year, Mai Tai will only be going out on a lead.


----------

